# "Steve, are you with me??"



## FLYBOYJ (May 12, 2006)

http://www.thatvideosite.com/view/2354.html


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunny91 (May 12, 2006)

good one Flyboy,

sunny


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2006)

That guy either cant take many G's or he isnt wearing a suit.... Either way, some funny sh*t Joe.....


----------



## Gnomey (May 12, 2006)

LOL!

EDIT: Here is another site which goes into more detail: http://alt.coxnewsweb.com/ajc/swf/blueangels/blueangels.swf


----------



## Aggie08 (May 13, 2006)

I saw that. Ive never been in a high performance plane before but I have been in a glider and I got pretty nauseous in that. I got a little dizzy just watching the cockpit cam. It would be the highlight of my life to go on a blue angels cruise but i'd probably puke/pass out/both at the same time.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2006)

When I was first learning how to fly I had a terrible time with airsickness. A doctor told me he believed it was from some innner ear damamge, possibly from when I was playing hockey. Eventually I over came it. When I got to fly in some jets, I never got sick...

The G suit helps!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 13, 2006)

man, how comes he was even up there? he win the trip as a prize or summit?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> man, how comes he was even up there? he win the trip as a prize or summit?


 He was probably a media geek or had a connection. The T-Birds and Angels love to take the media up and fling them around like a wad of snot....


----------



## syscom3 (May 13, 2006)

Wad of snot?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 13, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> Wad of snot?


YEP - a smeard one on a bathroom wall - about what they look like when they're done! 

We had a VP who wanted an F-4 ride, everyone hated this guy. The pilot who took him up got him so sick he didn't show up for work for 2 days!!


----------



## evangilder (May 13, 2006)

There is a whole series of these with this guy at:
http://www.ajc.com/metro/content/metro/extra/blueangels

Scary that the guy is chewing gum when he passes out. Talk about a potential choking hazard!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2006)

"Do u suggest I open up a bag????"
Priceless....


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Yep, some of the passing outs are pretty good as well


----------

